# Ford : Other Pickups Ranger Ford Ranger electric vehicle EV pickup truck EV1 other



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

*US $1.00* (0 Bid)
End Date: Saturday Sep-29-2007 11:37:57 PDT
Bid now | Add to watch list

More...


----------

